# SD [Mount Rushmore]



## Happytravels (Sep 21, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here has gone to Mount Rushmore recently and if you have did,  did you stay in a TS and which one...I have been toying with the idea of planning a trip there.........


----------



## KevJan (Sep 21, 2010)

We went to Mt. Rushmore exactly 2 years ago. When starting to plan the trip I was looking to stay timeshare but couldn't find anything close to where we wanted to stay. We ended up at a LaQuinta that was just off the freeway that was great. It hadn't been open very long and still had the new paint smell. There was an indoor waterpark as well as free breakfast that was more than just cold cereal. We also had a microwave and refrigerator in our room that was a pleasant surprise. As I remember the price was excellent (under $50 per night) but then, maybe it was a "Grand Opening Special".


----------



## Patri (Sep 21, 2010)

Even if you can't get a timeshare, GO. It is a wonderful place.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 21, 2010)

I believe the closest timeshare is in Lead, which is a bit of a drive.  Since you want to see Mt. Rushmore lit up at sunset, and stay for the program, I'd say to just motel it.  There are plenty in the area.

And I second that Mt. Rushmore area is outstanding, and well worth the visit.  There is plenty to see in the Black Hills around there, too.  You won't be sorry.

If you'll be in the area, I'd suggest making the sidetrip to Devil's Tower, Wyoming.  Not too far from Rapid City, and certainly worth seeing.

Dave


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 22, 2010)

We stayed at Barefoot Cond. inLead for a week.  it ws quite a drive to everything.  It took two hous to gt to Devil's Towe and a long drive the opposite way to Mtushmore.  Discovey Tours was really good. I wrote a review on Tug a coupe of years ago about al the places we visited.


----------



## susieq (Sep 22, 2010)

rapmarks said:


> We stayed at Barefoot Cond. inLead for a week.  it ws quite a drive to everything.  It took two hous to gt to Devil's Towe and a long drive the opposite way to Mtushmore.  Discovey Tours was really good. I wrote a review on Tug a coupe of years ago about al the places we visited.



We stayed here a few years back ~~ fantastic trip!! We did Discovery Tours also ~ an all day thing, they pick you up and drop you off right at the resort.  They take you to quite a few places during the day, lunch is included too - and everything was paid for through the tour company. Here's a link to their website:

http://www.travelsd.com/Travel-Services/Discovery-Tours.dr
        (Click on the website link on the right- they offer different tours.)

 I also wrote a review on everything we did.  We had such a great time, no matter how you go, or where you stay ~* GO* ~ you won't regret it for a minute!!  

Sue


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 22, 2010)

How do you feel about roughing it? I stayed at Mt Rushmore KOA campground in a 2 room, no plumbing cabin. There were showers and toilets very close by. Location, location, location. Only a few minutes to Mt Rushmore itself, 15 to Crazy Horse. Also very close to Custer State Park. It's about 45 minutes to Rapid City. That would be my second choice for a place to stay if you want amenities....

FWIW, you could easily spend 10+ days there and not do something twice. As mentioned, Devils Tower, Badlands, Wall Drug, downtown Rapid City, Lead and Deadwood, Custer State Park, etc, etc. It is a great area.


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 23, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> How do you feel about roughing it? I stayed at Mt Rushmore KOA campground in a 2 room, no plumbing cabin. There were showers and toilets very close by. Location, location, location. Only a few minutes to Mt Rushmore itself, 15 to Crazy Horse. Also very close to Custer State Park. It's about 45 minutes to Rapid City. That would be my second choice for a place to stay if you want amenities....
> 
> FWIW, you could easily spend 10+ days there and not do something twice. As mentioned, Devils Tower, Badlands, Wall Drug, downtown Rapid City, Lead and Deadwood, Custer State Park, etc, etc. It is a great area.





DH is condo spoiled........will not rough it anymore he said, those days are over.....


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for everyones reply,  keep them coming.......it sounds like a wonderful place. 

We haven't decided when or were we will stay but all ideas considered.


----------



## DianneL (Sep 23, 2010)

*Barefoot Condos*

We did get a trade through RCI for Barefoot Condos in Lead.  We will be there in July, 2011 for a week.  The RCI info states that Lead is about an hour from Mt. Rushmore, but it is the nearest RCI timeshare.  Even though we will be doing quite a bit of driving, we will be in a condo and not a motel room.  We are spoiled to condos and love the comfort and space.


----------



## retailman (Sep 25, 2010)

*mount Rushmore*

There is a Tour bus that has day trips out of Rapid City. It went to Rushmore
Craze Horse, Buffalo trip and dinner show at night. Cost was like 58.00 pp.
Bus even went on  the road through the mountan. About a foot of room on each side of clearance. A real white knuckle event.


----------



## Deb from NC (Sep 25, 2010)

We stayed in a cabin at Custer State Park when we went to Mt Rushmore.
We really enjoyed it, beautiful scenery..but it was a bit rustic!   There are at least 3 lodges in the Park as well that might be a bit more of what you're looking for.....we had dinner at one and it was quite lovely.
Deb


----------



## Happytravels (Sep 26, 2010)

retailman said:


> There is a Tour bus that has day trips out of Rapid City. It went to Rushmore
> Craze Horse, Buffalo trip and dinner show at night. Cost was like 58.00 pp.
> Bus even went on  the road through the mountan. About a foot of room on each side of clearance. A real white knuckle event.



Would love to do the tour thing..........this way we won't miss anything.  We have gone places before and missed things.


----------



## lyly10388 (Oct 20, 2010)

susieq said:


> We stayed here a few years back ~~ fantastic trip!! We did Discovery Tours also ~ an all day thing, they pick you up and drop you off right at the resort.  They take you to quite a few places during the day, lunch is included too - and everything was paid for through the tour company. Here's a link to their website:
> 
> http://www.travelsd.com/Travel-Services/Discovery-Tours.dr
> (Click on the website link on the right- they offer different tours.)
> ...



Such a very amazing link!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 20, 2010)

If you tour, I would really recommend Discovery Tours.  He will pick you up at the resort.  We spent the entire day and as we were heading home, my husband asked about Deadwood.  The owner used to be a reenactor, told us so much history, drove us there and let us watch a couple of reenactments.  That was a terrific day and well worth the expense.


----------

